

Ask HN: How would an individual investor buy Facebook shares? - AlexC04

So I've just had a bit of an epiphany or flash of understanding with respect to why Facebook is worth the current $75M and IMO could be worth significantly more.<p>I see the posts that say that they are trading somehow, but everything I've seen requires a trade of 10,000 shares (at $30 each).<p>I can' afford that, but I'd happily bet my current available life savings of a few thousand dollars.<p>How does an individual investor make that purchase?  Or do I really have to be in a position to put $300k into Facebook if I want to be able to hop on for the ride?
======
AlexC04
FYI - I just got an email back from Shares Post.

| Unfortunately all investors must be accredited investors

| as defined by the SEC in order to participate.

| Thanks,

| Team SharesPost

| On Mon, Mar 7, 2011 at 11:09 AM, SharesPost <no-reply@sharespost.com> wrote:

And apparently the SEC definition is here:
<http://www.sec.gov/answers/accred.htm>

------
danvoell
<http://www.secondmarket.com>

~~~
AlexC04
Sadly, it seems to use their interface you've got to be Accredited. (I've
logged in and tried)

So I can't actually buy stock in their system.

It's not quite as easy as popping on and plunking in a credit card number. Not
that shares are like that in real markets either, but it's actually a little
more manageable.

Apart from a link to the service, Shares Post being another one
(<http://www.sharespost.com/companies/facebook>). I've also popped on to
SharesPost but it's also 'pending approval'

How does a layman go about buying "what he can afford" in terms of Facebook
shares?

~~~
nerd_in_rage
you just have to lie and say you're accredited.

~~~
AlexC04
Hmm... and when they check your credentials? I'm not sure it's as easy as
getting around the age-verification on porn sites (are you 18? yes / no)

Maybe there are investment conglomerates out there - or group buy in / mutual
clubs where I can put in a share of the money towards the actual facebook
purchase.

~~~
nerd_in_rage
well, try it and find out.

------
frankydp
US citizens are not elidgable. Offering was not FTC sanctioned.

